# C. Difficile



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Recently tested positive for C. Difficile. Culprit... too many antibiotics thus, bacteria caused excessive "D" and abdominal pain.It sounds insane... needing an antibiotic to recover from what they did!!!Simple test consisting of 3 stool samples. First line of defense is Flagyl (metronizole) 500mg x's @ day for 14 days. Very inexpensive medication, cost me $14.27 for 84 pills & pharmacist's fee.This condition hopefully would be corrected by the above medication... the first line of defence. Next step consists of very expensive medication, and if still no relief, then surgery! People have died from it (1,742 worldwide in 2003). Quebec, Canada had an outbreak not too long ago killing some. A new strain even attacks the healthy. Again, if you have used a lot of antibioitics, I recommend this simple lab test.I still will have IBS-D but, it's great to finally test positive for once.Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------

